# Tacoma Retriever Club Trial



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

The Open Call Backs to the waterblind are 13, 14, 16, 23, 24, 27, 28, 32, 34, 35, 40, 41, 47 and 55. 14 dogs. Waterblind at Pat Littles.

Am to start at the Schuber Road property, with water on the island property. 

Derby folks can go to Pat's .

Qual Results. 

1st - Bella O D Simons, H Gonia
2nd Manny H Pattyi Kiernan
3rd. Lance O/H Lee Herskowitz
4th Tug O/H Randy Weese
RJam Glacier Patti or Jeff Gruber.
Jams to 3, 4, 10, 14.


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

First series of the Derby completed. Second series to start at 8:00AM tomorrow.
No dogs dropped in the first series- four scratches


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Open results
First- #41 Manny/Patopea
Second #16 Ford/ Gonia
Sorry don't have the other placements and the JAMs
Qualifies Ford for the National


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all.


----------



## TCFarmer (Feb 5, 2008)

Callbacks to the Am 4th
12 dogs

1, 2, 5, 8, 10, 15, 22, 24, 29, 32, 38, 41


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congrats to Bro and Rob Laishley on your Open 3d!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations! ...Qualifying....3rd. Lance O/H Lee Herskowitz! ,,,and to Bro in the Open!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Patti , Ruth and second in the Qual and to Jeff Gruber onGlacier's RJ in the Qual.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Judy! I was proud of both our boys, Lance and Mulligan. They ran very good marks but both were a bit off on their water blinds. Mulli a little worse than Lance. Happy to have the ribbons for both of them!
Lee


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Also cool to see Jerry win the Open with Manny! Manny's first win; also "little" Tar got a JAM in the Open as well (his second Open finish as a 3 year old.) and 4 all age finishes in 4 tries.


----------



## win2run (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulations Marion and Bob. Kate , Radar and Wendy have been on a roll recently.


----------

